# What do you like to collect?



## Glorie (Jan 3, 2009)

Besides cookbooks, I like to collect antique limoges plates, chargers etc...

What do you like to collect?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I collect books I don't read.  I was looking at a basket of books today and I've read NONE of them.  

I reality, I collect dolphins and unique necklaces.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

Same here, books I have not read LOL. Also I like to collect old records, I had a pretty huge collection but gave about half of it away to my wife's uncle who lost his collection in a fire.
I also collect baseball hats, but I think that is about it. The wife collects dolls and miniatures as well.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a collection of vintage kitchen stuff, pink depression glass, vinyl records, small kitchen appliances, cookbooks, and some dolls.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

Mostly baking cookbooks and bakeware. I also collect cat related things--cat jewelry, coffee mug, socks, clothes--I even use to have a purse with cats on it. (I wore it out)


----------



## sattie (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't actively collect anything at the moment... but I do have a collection of incense that I plan to burn one day.  Every one of them at the same time in my back yard.  I also use to collect unicorns.  I don't like collecting things, I end up with a bunch of stuff that I don't have space for.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2009)

Pounds.  It's not that I LIKE to collect them, it just happens.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 3, 2009)

I collect money! Please spend yours so I can have a chance to collect some of it....  Thank You and, 

Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 3, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I collect money! Please spend yours so I can have a chance to collect some of it....  Thank You and,
> 
> Have Fun & Enjoy!!


Spend or SEND????


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 3, 2009)

I collect Hello Kitty stuff


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 3, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Spend or SEND????



 Spend. However please feel free to make a contribution to my collection if you are so moved!!!


----------



## scoobagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

UB you're funny!   

I collect green Depression Glass (the Block Optic pattern), sock yarn, quilting fabric, pincushions, and thimbles.  Besides cooking, I obviously knit socks and make quilts. I'm at the point where I'm really trying to make use of my "stuff". No sense in letting my kid have it all for the best garage sale ever.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 3, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Spend. However please feel free to make a contribution to my collection if you are so moved!!!


I'll contribute to yours if you contribute to mine.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 3, 2009)

I like to collect angels and bought a pretty one for a tree-topper from a thrift shop, no less






Sorry if that is too big. I also received a gorgeous ornament from a friend in Alabama.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 3, 2009)

scoobagirl said:


> UB you're funny!
> 
> I collect green Depression Glass (the Block Optic pattern), sock yarn, quilting fabric, pincushions, and thimbles.


 

I collect pink Dogwood pattern and pink Lace Edge Depression glass!   I buy non pattern pink glass for extras and accessories.

I also have the original Jadite glassware and dishes.


----------



## Constance (Jan 3, 2009)

I have quit collecting anything. Sometimes it gets to the point that your stuff owns you.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 3, 2009)

Other than cookbooks I have collections of colored cruets, coffee grinders and I can't go into a TJMaxx, Home Goods or Tuesday Morning, etc. without picking up a couple new plates/bowls.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 3, 2009)

Silly me, I also forgot to mention that I like to collect angels as well as limoges, lol


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

Wolf figurines, posters, and plates


----------



## sattie (Jan 3, 2009)

Constance said:


> I have quit collecting anything. Sometimes it gets to the point that your stuff owns you.


 
That is kinda how I got to feeling.


----------



## azfred (Jan 3, 2009)

I collect dust, its getting out of hand , its stored everywhere, on shelves, the tv, its just everywhere! I've got to stop


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been a coin collector for years.  I even got into using a metal detector to help my coin collection grow.

Lately, I seem to be collecting fishing gear.  I just can't seem to stop finding "something" that I have to have.  One of the fishing boards I go to calls this the "bait monkey" and that bait monkey takes control or you and your wallet and makes you buy more stuff.  Luckily, I have not been hit with bait monkey's close relative, boat monkey.  Yet.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 3, 2009)

i collect teddy bears, mostly stuffed ones. have some teddy images in other things. none of bears are displayed right now. i have about fifty.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

sattie said:


> I don't actively collect anything at the moment... but I do have a collection of incense that I plan to burn one day.  Every one of them at the same time in my back yard.  I also use to collect unicorns.  I don't like collecting things, I end up with a bunch of stuff that I don't have space for.


I seem to collect candles like you collect incense - I never burn them either! Weird, huh? (I'm always afraid my cats will set themselves on fire. Plus, teen boys tend to be pyros!) I also have a huge collection of fabric and yarn. Every few years, I try to be realistic and donate the stuff I'll likely never use but then I seem to replace it almost immediately. I have collections of Japanese pottery, Arts & Crafts copper and bronze ware, old books, and all sorts of stuff that seems to be in every corner of my house.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 3, 2009)

I collect records and casset tapes. I think music should be enjoyed using the media of that time, it was recorded to be listened to on records and cassets anyway right?


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

azfred said:


> I collect dust, its getting out of hand , its stored everywhere, on shelves, the tv, its just everywhere! I've got to stop


 
Azfred you collect it too ??? Wow


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 3, 2009)

Besides music and cookbooks I collect angels of all sizes and kinds.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 3, 2009)

Too many things to begin to list, but most of what I (Buck did, too.) are things that are used almost everyday.  Now our collections are collecting...dust.  Ugh!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

sattie said:


> I don't actively collect anything at the moment... but I do have a collection of incense that I plan to burn one day.  Every one of them at the same time in my back yard.  I also use to collect unicorns.  I don't like collecting things, I end up with a bunch of stuff that I don't have space for.



 I can relate to that!  and long after you're finished with collecting whatever it was, folks still find "stuff" for you at garage sales that mostly you wouldn't have wanted when you were collecting.

However, in addition to cookbooks autographed by my friends who wrote them, I also collect Champagne glasses.  but I USE them, and since they are also breakable, they somehow manage to avoid becoming extraneous.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 4, 2009)

I collect dust, dog hair, cat hair, soot and nasty notes from my stupid sister-in-law. Outside of that, I collect recipes for wood stoves.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 4, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> collect angels of all sizes and kinds.



Ha my mom collects angels... its very indicitive of her charachter and makes for easy gift giving expect this xmas all the angles I came across were sort of scary and made in china so she got a tablecloth and cookbooks

I try to collect thinsgs I will use and not collect for collections sake but sometimes it gets a bit too much. I collect various coffee making apperati.... I like vintage kitchenwares (this started out of need shopping thrift but I found I really like the old things) I have particular fondness for things that are not made anymore or not made well anymore.... this is what got me started on cast iron. 

I never collect in the real "collector" mode though paying an arm and a leg for things... just picking up what is available. I always seem to end up with more than i need though.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> I like vintage kitchenwares (this started out of need shopping thrift but I found I really like the old things) I have particular fondness for things that are not made anymore or not made well anymore.... this is what got me started on cast iron.


 
Watch out!  This is how I started!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

Glorie said:


> Silly me, I also forgot to mention that I like to collect angels as well as limoges, lol


What are limoges?

This is the ornament I received this Christmas.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> I like vintage kitchenwares (this started out of need shopping thrift but I found I really like the old things) I have particular fondness for things that are not made anymore or not made well anymore.... this is what got me started on cast iron....


 
That is what I like too and cast iron.  I was at a thrift store before Christmas and saw so many things that they don't make anymore.  I was so tempted, but didn't get anything, since i don't have much space.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

the only things that I really collect anymore are snowmen.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 4, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I collect money! Please spend yours so I can have a chance to collect some of it....  Thank You and,
> 
> Have Fun & Enjoy!!



I was going to say dead presidents, but you beat me to it.


----------



## sattie (Jan 4, 2009)

middie said:


> Azfred you collect it too ??? Wow


 
that is too funny!!!  Now that I do actively collect!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> What are limoges?



Limoges is _beautiful_ china from the area of Limoges in France.  There are several companies there still producing absolutely breathtaking dishware (at also breathtaking prices )  AND there are beautiful antique pieces available in shops and flea markets.

If I had lots of money, I would buy a set from this company.  Bernardaud.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Limoges is _beautiful_ china from the area of Limoges in France. There are several companies there still producing absolutely breathtaking dishware (at also breathtaking prices ) AND there are beautiful antique pieces available in shops and flea markets.
> 
> If I had lots of money, I would buy a set from this company. Bernardaud.


Thank you, for letting me know.  I surely don't think I could afford to collect that, but maybe in some other lifetime.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2009)

Cookbooks and snowmen and rocking horses


----------



## Leolady (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a few pieces of Limoges -- serving bowls, tureen, platter, etc. that belonged to my grandma.

It sure is pretty.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2009)

Since money are very tight for the last couple of years, I can't collect anything, so I would liketo start collecting money in the near future, first to pay off all the deats and then collect some more so we can start buying stuff, whaever it may be at that time.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 4, 2009)

When we retired and moved out of the country, we had to come to terms with our "collections." I collected cats - china, pottery, porcelain, carved wood, pewter, etc. And shoes. And earrings. DH collected old Pontiac Fiero car parts. The garage and basement were full of them. And of course, they were meant for the old Fiero that lived in the driveway. We got rid of (almost) everything, including my mother's collection of owls that I inherited. No, they didn't sell well at the yard sale, and so they joined the countless other owls on the shelves at Salvation Army. (Sorry, Mom - I saved a few) I gave a few of my cats to my granddaughters and saved about a dozen that had special meaning for me. One small collection remains -  I still collect Santa Maria (Virgin Mary) figurines, and I am in the right country for that.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: Limoges - I use EBAY! lol


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2009)

Gotta love EBAY!


----------



## smoke king (Jan 6, 2009)

Guitars, die-cast Corvettes and Mexican Wrestling masks. Hows that for eclectic?


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

Elephants, Music Boxs, Postage Stamps and Coins


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 6, 2009)

copper cookware, some of it hand made, all usable and used in my kitchen, and Le Creuset.


----------



## chefnaterock (Jan 6, 2009)

Old $, paper and coin.  When I was a bartender, I got lots of it, now that I chef, not so much.  One time I had a kid hand me a twenty...the second it hit my hand I saw the rich green color.  I said "Do you know what this is?"  He recoiled in horror.  "Let me check this out...1934 I replied."  He said "oh, I though it was counterfeit."  Umm, he definitely didn't get a chance to buy it back after that comment.


----------

